# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Идеальная жена

## Irina

*Идеальная жена - та, которая хорошо готовит, но при этом умеет препираться с мужем, сообщает новое исследование.*

Взяв за образец так называемое "Руководство хорошей жены" 1950-х годов, специалисты изучили, чего мужчины хотят от идеальной женщины в наши дни. Исследователи обнаружили, что многие вещи изменились, однако самый быстрый путь к сердцу мужчины по-прежнему лежит через желудок.

И хотя роль женщины как домохозяйки за последние 50 лет претерпела существенные изменения, почти половина мужчин до сих пор убеждена, что умение готовить - самый важный навык для представительниц слабого пола.

Если в послевоенные годы образцом была уступчивая и покорная супруга, то современные мужчины уважают женщин, которые способны с ними не согласиться - по мнению 59%, для отношений это важно.

Две трети респондентов мужского пола утверждают, что ценят женщин, знакомых с математикой - 69% хотели бы, чтобы жена занималась семейным бюджетом.

В снискавшей дурную славу статье "Руководство хорошей жены", которую, как утверждается, опубликовал в 1955 году журнал Housekeeping Monthly, приводятся такие советы: планировать меню на обед за день и следить, чтобы к приходу мужа с работы еда была готова.

"Не жалуйтесь, если он опаздывает к обеду или даже не появляется всю ночь, - говорилось в журнале. - Считайте, что это мелочь по сравнению с тем, что ему пришлось вытерпеть днем".

Однако критики полагают, что данная статья - позднейшая подделка, призванная высмеять жизнь в пятидесятые. Приведенная в статье фотография относится к 1957 году и, как говорят, хранилась в библиотеке, созданной лишь в 1989 году. Кроме того, ежемесячный журнал почему-то датирован "13 мая", а не просто маем.

Новый опрос, проведенный социологической компанией ICM среди 2309 мужчин и женщин по заказу выставки "Идеальный дом", выявил также, что представления женщин об ожиданиях партнеров серьезно отличаются от реальных пожеланий мужчин.

Например, 72% женщин считают, что мужчины ненавидят, когда их таскают по магазинам, но 63% мужчин заявили, что относятся к этому равнодушно. 65% дам считают, что кавалеры стремятся переложить всю работу по дому на жену, но почти 75% мужчин утверждают, что обязанности следует делить поровну.

Опрос также показал, что некоторые вещи с годами не меняются - более половины мужчин хотят иметь возможность побыть с друзьями, прийти домой поздно ночью и чтобы при этом жена не возмущалась.


*А как вы представляете себе идеальную жену?*

----------


## BiZ111

Красивая, неглупая, абсолютно любящая нас (семью), абсолютна в пастеле, молода, сладка, желаема, честна, весела, всегда рядом =) и пр.

----------


## Кузя

Таких не бывает.

----------

